# 1070 Case makeover



## jicase1070 (Dec 31, 2010)

i just bought a 1070 from another local farmer that kept everything about it tip-top except the looks. i dont think it had been washed off in several years and had been exposed to all the weather. it pretty rusted in some ares and needs some welding. i have already started in on it by cleaning out the cab and tearing out all the upholstery. i swept it out and washed it down as well as wire brushed all of the metal. (floor and sides as well as side panels.) i already have painted the floor with a tough black paint which is a start. i think i can get through the cab but im not sure where to start on the outside. i blew out the top of the cab where the air filter is also. how clean do i need to get the back of the tractor where the PTO ect is? do i need to get some tooth brushes? haha also does anyone know about how to wire it??


----------



## d1weber (Apr 18, 2009)

the cleaner the better , get your self a good high pressure cleaner, a steam cleaner would be best.


----------

